# Best Hand Gun



## Black Panther

hi all
In whole forum no one is talking about hand guns(Pistols).

In ur view which is the best pistol of the world and why?

in my view the Desert Eagle is the best one.

*Desert Eagle*

*Type* Semi-automatic pistol 

*Place of origin* United States

*Production history* 
Designer Magnum Research 
Designed 19791982 
*Manufacturer Israel Weapon Industries* 
(2005current) 
Israel Military Industries 
(20002005) 
(19821996) 

Saco Defense 
(19962000) 

Produced 1982 
Variants Mark I
Mark VII
Mark XIX 


*Specifications* 

Weight Mark VII 
1,766 g (3.9 lb) (.357 MAGNUM) 
1,897 g (4.2 lb) (.44 MAGNUM) 
Mark XIX 
1,998.6 g (4.4 lb) 

Length Mark VII 
10.6 in (269.2 mm) (6in barrel) 
Mark XIX 
10.75 in (273.1 mm) (6in barrel) 
14.75 in (374.7 mm) (10in barrel) 

Barrel length 6 in (152.4 mm)
10 in (254.0 mm) 

*Cartridge* .357 Magnum
.41 Magnum
.44 Magnum
.440 Cor-bon
.50 Action Express 
Action Direct impingement
Gas-operated 
Feed system Magazine: 
9 round (.357) 
8 round (.41 and .44) 
7 round (.440 Cor-bon and .50AE)


----------



## Beskar

Desert eagle is for Pimps. It's mostly an Icon for all the wannabe "Gangztaz" and "Drug dealers". 

But that's just my opinion. My favourite handgun is the German "Luger P08" and the "Colt 1911".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Panther

Bezerk said:


> Desert eagle is for Pimps. It's mostly an Icon for all the wannabe "Gangztaz" and "Drug dealers".
> 
> But that's just my opinion. My favourite handgun is the German "Luger P08" and the "Colt 1911".



ha ha ha ha u mean all US Army solders are gangsters in Iraq and Afg.

ur choice is also good.

regards


----------



## Beskar

Black Panther said:


> ha ha ha ha u mean all US Army solders are gangsters in Iraq and Afg.



Lack of research once again my friend. Desert eagle is not the standard issue for the U.S army. 

The US Armed Forces carry different pistols;

The most common issued Side-arm in the U.S military is the M9 (beretta).
Military aircrews, pilots, criminal investigations/MI may use the SIGarms M-11/P-228 9mm pistol. Some spec ops units still use the 1911a1 .45acp. The US Special Operations Command also issues the HK model 23 .45acp pistol. SOCOM also started using a smaller HK .45acp pistol for limited use. US Navy SEALs use the SIGarms P-226 9mm and other handguns for some SEAL teams/missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tamir

With all due respect.... the Desert Eagle is not a practical handgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rahman

SIG P226...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pashtun

Deasert Eagle is a show piece, or a show stopper for that matter lol. The sucker's kick is unbelievable, it is said to have 3.5 pounds trigger. Afterall it has a gas operated chamber. Anyway check this video for the kick... lol

YouTube - My Wife -vs- the Desert Eagle .50


----------



## Pashtun

I never liked anything better than the H&K USP .45. It has an incredible handling and marvellous accuracy. 



Tho I never used glock, but I heard it's the choice of the professionals. They say it never goes bad on you and ofcourse, doesn't have a **** either. One of my buddy (in military) has it. He paid 350,000 Rs. for it tho in Islamabad. So waiting for the day to try it.

Nevertheless, Beretta's 90 Two is amazing as well. Never used that one either, but one can certainly make love with that thing -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pashtun

And meet *The Judge*, the damn revolver takes 410 slugs. The thing it will hit, will die before falling to the ground -


----------



## Super Falcon

what abou 9mm gun


----------



## tamir

FN Five Seven is an interesting handgun. Primary purpose to defeat soft armor. The low weight and high velocity round does a lot of damage. Civilian rounds are approx. 40gr and military SS190 round is 62gr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Panther

Thank god!
Friends one of my friends challenges my that US Army is using D-Eagle.but i disagree.
by the way in reality I like (Taurus PT 24\7 Pro 9mm.) i,ve this one in my Sholder Pistol Holster now i always carry this with me.


----------



## Pashtun

Super Falcon said:


> what abou 9mm gun



9MMs are very handy, cheap, can carry many more bullets than .40s and .45s, less kick (tho it depends what bran dyou are getting) ammunition is cheap as well, comes in all shapes and sizes - one of the most used calibre in the world in my opinion.

However, it's not a man stopper. You'd either need a damn accurate shot right in the aggressors' head/heart or atleast packing two bullets in the body before you can stop the man.


----------



## tamir

Defensive shooting you don't want to aim for the head. You want to go for the center mass and unload a few rounds. 

Keep in mind... guns don't kill people, people kill people. So you can have the best handgun in the world and still end up dead. 

Generally speaking, handguns in Pakistan are more for bravado than actual self defence. One more important thing.... we Pakistanis really need to stop this bad habit of firing in the air. Not only a waste of money but extremely dangerous. If you want to fire a gun....at least hit a target.

Watch this video. I rest my case.


----------



## Pashtun

Wooah... the idiot gave the loaded gun to a child? welldone!


----------



## Black Panther

my god who is this god damn it who gives a loded gun to a child.


----------



## tamir

I'm sure the father didn't intend to hand off a loaded gun to the kid. Loaded or not... guns shouldn't be near kids.


----------



## zeeshuisb

Hilarious but meaningfull


----------



## Najam Khan

Kharian_Beast said:


> 2 Year Old Shoots Father Video
> 
> Here is a link with sound...clearly this is not in Pakistan and in some Arab country. We aren't that stupid...



For sure when this kid 'll grow up people will tell him that _You were a big a$$hole in childhood_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## x_man

The dad should have read these rules before handing his gun to the little kiddo: especially Rules 8 and 9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Panther

x_man said:


> The dad should have read these rules before handing his gun to the little kiddo: especially Rules 8 and 9


 ha ha ha ha ha ha ha very nice.


----------



## weapon24/7

In MHO the best gun that comes cheap is the Taurus 24/7 Pro in 9mm.. it has a suberp grip .. feels almost made for your hand.. handles well and with 17+1 cap has enough ammo!!

I would not like to pay 350k for a pistol in Pakistan that you can buy in the US for 1/3 or less.. its just plain stupid in my opinion.. but then.. shok ta koi mol nahi.. i rather buy 2,3 or 4 guns for that price!!!


----------



## Black Panther

weapon24/7 said:


> In MHO the best gun that comes cheap is the Taurus 24/7 Pro in 9mm.. it has a suberp grip .. feels almost made for your hand.. handles well and with 17+1 cap has enough ammo!!
> 
> I would not like to pay 350k for a pistol in Pakistan that you can buy in the US for 1/3 or less.. its just plain stupid in my opinion.. but then.. shok ta koi mol nahi.. i rather buy 2,3 or 4 guns for that price!!!



i have that gun man.and price is 43000 RS.not 35000.


----------



## tamir

Black Panther said:


> i have that gun man.and price is 43000 RS.not 35000.



Are saying the Glock is for Rs43,000?!?!?!


----------



## zavis2003

THE TRUSTY WEOPEN IS glock I LOVE IT ANY BODY TELL ME THAT IT COSST
2ND IS sig SAUER p229 A SMART PISTOL


----------



## zavis2003

46000 GLOCK MEANS SOME COMPONENT ARE LOCAL AND SOME ARE IMPORTED


----------



## tamir

zavis2003 said:


> 46000 GLOCK MEANS SOME COMPONENT ARE LOCAL AND SOME ARE IMPORTED



In other words....it not a Glock!!


----------



## XYON

Here is my take on the handguns. I do not like revolvers and find them sissy!

If I am a soldier in a theater of battle or war, I would like to have the Beretta 92FS or may be even the Glock 19 or FN Browning which are all 9mm pistols!

If I am in law enforcement or CQB, I would like to have the Sig Sauer P228 or P226. Period!

If I am in a secret agency or intelligence set-up, I can make do with the smallest of guns whatever the make but in 9mm or .32

I have fired the Israeli Desert Eagle (my cousin has it) the damn thing is TOO big and heavy to deploy! Though it looks nice in movies but practically its sucks big time!


----------



## RescueRanger

For me its a draw between the 92FS and Glock 17L


----------



## Black Panther

epool said:


> Here is my take on the handguns. I do not like revolvers and find them sissy!
> 
> If I am a soldier in a theater of battle or war, I would like to have the Beretta 92FS or may be even the Glock 19 or FN Browning which are all 9mm pistols!
> 
> If I am in law enforcement or CQB, I would like to have the Sig Sauer P228 or P226. Period!
> 
> If I am in a secret agency or intelligence set-up, I can make do with the smallest of guns whatever the make but in 9mm or .32
> 
> I have fired the Israeli Desert Eagle (my cousin has it) the damn thing is TOO big and heavy to deploy! Though it looks nice in movies but practically its sucks big time!




92FS and P228 are better then Glock 17L But my point gose to Taruas PT-24/7 Pro.Because i'm using this one.it's also a 9mm Pistol.


----------



## Khan3602

No such thing as "the best handgun". A Beretta might fit in your hand and shoot well but the person next to you might not even be able to pick it up let alone shoot it, thus the term "horses for courses". If you intend to keep a handgun but don't want to deal with cleaning it every time you shoot it or all the safeties on handguns confuse you, then the revolver is for you; the downside is less firepower, only 5 to 6 rounds and slower reloads. In my opinion a Glock is a fine gun since you can carry it with a round in the chamber without having to worry about safeties when the need to shoot arrives (It must also be noted that while wearing Shalwar Kameez, it is very difficult to present your gun in a quick and efficient manner. In such a case, you would not want to be fumbling with safeties). Lastly, if there was one type of gun that I would bet my life on, it would be a 1911 .45 ACP. Made by reputable companies such as Les Baer and Wilson Combat, it can be considred the Kalashnikov of semi-auto handguns.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khan3602

Then again, people will call me the typical American who loves his .45s!


----------



## Khan3602

epool said:


> Here is my take on the handguns. I do not like revolvers and find them sissy!
> 
> If I am a soldier in a theater of battle or war, I would like to have the Beretta 92FS or may be even the Glock 19 or FN Browning which are all 9mm pistols!
> 
> If I am in law enforcement or CQB, I would like to have the Sig Sauer P228 or P226. Period!
> 
> If I am in a secret agency or intelligence set-up, I can make do with the smallest of guns whatever the make but in 9mm or .32
> 
> I have fired the Israeli Desert Eagle (my cousin has it) the damn thing is TOO big and heavy to deploy! Though it looks nice in movies but practically its sucks big time!



Firstly, there is no such thing as a "sissy" gun. All guns have the capabilities of taking a life or for that matter saving one. As far as revolvers are concerned, there can be nothing easier to use or handle in a situation of life or death. However, I do understand that dislike of revolvers is entirely your opinion and I respect that. You'd also mentioned carrying a .32? What would you do with a .32 besides scaring somebody? The .32 round is not sufficient when it comes to stopping someone in his/her tracks; certainly you can kill a man with a .32 bullet as any bullet could but not before he takes you with him. Hopefully you don't take offense as I'm only trying to clear things up.


----------



## RescueRanger

Khan3602 said:


> Then again, people will call me the typical American who loves his .45s!



45 has stopping power, i will give you that much. But add a few Hydrashock Hollowpoints to my rather puny 9mm and i can bet you top $ i dont need to double tap.


----------



## PakmanUSA

As an experienced shooter, I would say the one user shoots the best with. Some calibers are better than others no doubt. However if someone can not manage the recoil produced by a larger caliber, they should use something they can manage without flinching; which can cost you your life in some situations. The same applys to rifles.


----------



## AjnabiZ

I have used the following:

1). CZ 75 SP-01 Shadow


2). CZ 75 SA (Competition Pistol)


3). Beretta Px4 Storm


4). Glock 17






5). CZ-75B





CZ 75 Shadow is good but a bit heavier than the rest. Also, its recoil is much more than the rest.

Glock 17 is very light . My hands could not get used to Glock as my fingers are short. I was having major issues of flinching using it

But the best blend for me was Beretta Px4 Storm

My Favourite:


----------



## AjnabiZ

I want to know, if Beretta Px4 Storm is available in Pakistan. The original one, not the replica.

Also, does anyone else have any experience with Beretta Px4 Storm ?

Here is a review i found on youtube on Beretta Px4 Storm


----------



## zubair723

Its always the MAN behind the GUN. The hardest weapon to shoot is a semi-auto DA pistol. One needs a lot of practice with a handgun to shoot accurately. And I am talking about a couple of thousand rounds


----------



## jahanzaib

AjnabiZ said:


> I want to know, if Beretta Px4 Storm is available in Pakistan. The original one, not the replica.
> 
> Also, does anyone else have any experience with Beretta Px4 Storm ?
> 
> Here is a review i found on youtube on Beretta Px4 Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was selling my PX4 Storm Compact for Rs 475K a few weeks back but gave up on the idea.
> It remained with DAAD in Karachi for quite some time
Click to expand...


----------



## jahanzaib

My preference would be as follows:

1. Glock 19
2. HK CT.45
3. Sig P2022 or Sig 250c


----------



## psifactor

TT 33 TOKAREV is also the best and powerful hand gun.


----------



## gambit

The 'best' handgun is a 'wheel gun' or a revolver. The design is the most reliable, easiest to maintain and least problematic in use. The only advantage a semi have over a revolver is load, nothing else. For home defense with a handgun, nothing beat a standard S&W 38. In that environment, if you cannot take down your target with 6 rounds, you will not have sufficient time to fire the 7th if you have a semi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arslan_treen

^ totaly agree nothing beats firing a fine revolver and s&m .38 in silver is just to much !! tho i will still have ma browning high power in the car for bashing some1 in the head or just for shear reliability and roughness .


----------



## Sargodhian_Eagle

I have MP-5. it gives good performance. secondly i have also a Dra made 30 bore pistol. MP-5 n pistol can use same rounds. Anyhow MP-5 has long range than pistol. I have great advantage that i use one license for both.


----------



## arslan_treen

^ u mean u have a NP license because other wise unless the mp5 is dara made 30. bore one i dont see how you can use both on one license ??? orignal mp5 is .40 aka 9mm..!!


----------



## muslim282

colt python. the one with the 6inch barrel. silver with brown wooden handle.

It looks awesome, has anyone ever fired one! It would be interesting to know.


----------



## le_souriceau

I would say this is another incorrect question. For different situations (civil, army, spec-ops, police) there is different "best" handgun.


----------



## manzar

Bezerk said:


> Lack of research once again my friend. Desert eagle is not the standard issue for the U.S army.
> 
> The US Armed Forces carry different pistols;
> 
> The most common issued Side-arm in the U.S military is the M9 (beretta).
> Military aircrews, pilots, criminal investigations/MI may use the SIGarms M-11/P-228 9mm pistol. Some spec ops units still use the 1911a1 .45acp. The US Special Operations Command also issues the HK model 23 .45acp pistol. SOCOM also started using a smaller HK .45acp pistol for limited use. US Navy SEALs use the SIGarms P-226 9mm and other handguns for some SEAL teams/missions.



yes you are right.!the m9 beretta.!most abondently used side arm in us army.besides i think,its also very common and widely used side arm in alot of countries.and personly,my favorite too.


----------



## manzar

Pashtun said:


> I never liked anything better than the H&K USP .45. It has an incredible handling and marvellous accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Tho I never used glock, but I heard it's the choice of the professionals. They say it never goes bad on you and ofcourse, doesn't have a **** either. One of my buddy (in military) has it. He paid 350,000 Rs. for it tho in Islamabad. So waiting for the day to try it.
> 
> Nevertheless, Beretta's 90 Two is amazing as well. Never used that one either, but one can certainly make love with that thing -



i can jst feel that thing in my hand.the 90-two beretta.so attractive,so smooth.!n im pretty sure its very comfortable too.


----------



## fahad196

i like brita, its nice hand gun


----------



## Ahmad82

Wish to have a good hand gun


manzar said:


> i can jst feel that thing in my hand.the 90-two beretta.so attractive,so smooth.!n im pretty sure its very comfortable too.


----------



## Anubis

Black Panther said:


> ha ha ha ha u mean all US Army solders are gangsters in Iraq and Afg.
> 
> ur choice is also good.
> 
> regards



THe US army does not use desert eagle..50 cal handguns are insane and does not have any advantage over regular handguns in combat.Although .50 cal rounds are really good at stopping advancing vehicles as they have enough power to go through the hood and stop the engine.So the US army is considering .50 Beowulf(AR15 that can shoot .50 cal rounds) to be used at check-points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

If some likes magnum power just buy a .406 magnum revolver....it can fire .45 colts too..so you can switch rounds whenever you want.


----------



## Falcon29

A.Rahman said:


> SIG P226...



Absolutely, besides the 1911 variants out there, this is federal gun. I shot it and it's German frame is very reliable. 

It's the replacement to the 1911. Other notables include:

HK USP
Glock
FNH


----------



## RescueRanger

gambit said:


> The 'best' handgun is a 'wheel gun' or a revolver. The design is the most reliable, easiest to maintain and least problematic in use. The only advantage a semi have over a revolver is load, nothing else. For home defense with a handgun, nothing beat a standard S&W 38. In that environment, if you cannot take down your target with 6 rounds, you will not have sufficient time to fire the 7th if you have a semi.



Spot on.... I learnt to shoot using a .32 Colt Police Positive Special, nothing compares to the feeling of learning point shooting drills with a revolver.


----------



## Eland76

Sphinx 300 -






Being an EU design, insanely expensive - but legendarily reliable, not a lot of complicated parts, and robust as hell. Incredible accuracy. Favoured by speed shooters and other champion sportsmen, also SWAT teams and Malaysian commandos. 

As for other handguns, personally I like Berettas and Hi-Powers. The worst one I've ever seen handled was the Spanish Star, former service pistol in the SADF. After a day of shooting they would literally come apart in your hands.


----------



## denel

my choice is CZ75/85 and Vektor 9mm. Just perfect balance and solid reliability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Coltsfan

Anubis said:


> THe US army does not use desert eagle..50 cal handguns are insane and does not have any advantage over regular handguns in combat.Although .50 cal rounds are really good at stopping advancing vehicles as they have enough power to go through the hood and stop the engine.*So the US army is considering .50 Beowulf(AR15 that can shoot .50 cal rounds) to be used at check-points.*




Where did you get nugget of information from?

1) Even if you shoot out the engine block the vehicle (VBIED) isn't going to stop dead in tracks.

2) Soldiers at check point are trained to shoot the driver and tires out.


----------



## Anubis

Coltsfan said:


> Where did you get nugget of information from?
> 
> 1) Even if you shoot out the engine block the vehicle (VBIED) isn't going to stop dead in tracks.
> 
> 2) Soldiers at check point are trained to shoot the driver and tires out.







From the 5min mark...they stop a car!If they act quick enough they don't need to stop it dead on tracks.


----------



## Coltsfan

Anubis said:


> From the 5min mark...they stop a car!If they act quick enough they don't need to stop it dead on tracks.




Right, so US Army is considering 0.50 Beowulf to be used at traffic check points based on a Discovery channel reenactment?


----------



## Desertfalcon

Best modern handgun? Sig Sauer p226. 







My favorite automatic handgun? Colt 1911






My favorite revolver and my current carry gun? Smith & Wesson M-19 .357 Magnum


----------



## Anubis

Coltsfan said:


> Right, so US Army is considering 0.50 Beowulf to be used at traffic check points based on a Discovery channel reenactment?


If you watch the whole episode of the Future Weapons about .50 Beowulf they do mention the US army is considering arming checkposts with it!


----------



## xyxmt




----------



## C130

I was looking for a thread that mentioned .50 Beowulf.
damn what a beastly round.
if it can be made to use in a M4 Carbine with 15 round mags that thing would have the stopping power of a shotgun slug in close quarters combat.


----------

